# Julian Wright



## MambaBonedYaMama (Apr 18, 2007)

What up guys. I go to school here at KU and i was sad to see my boy Julian go to the league. Since the Hornets haven't been getting a lot of exposure I was interested in your assessment of him so far. I see hes been getting some pretty low minutes but from what you've seen so far do you think he will eventually play a big role.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He doesn't get much PT at all. At one point Scott said he was "out of shape". I guess he got to New Orleans and started eating much of the things he shouldn't. Scotts' practices and training camps are really hard I hear. He's really athletic. Dude can fly. But since you're a KU fan I'm sure you know that already. I guess right now he's going through a learning curve. You have to work really hard for Byron Scott or you'll get no PT. He needs to work on his jumpshot a bit. He's a nice passer and a nice rebounder. Lately whenever he does enter the game, it's normally during garbage minutes. He tries to make the best out of the minutes given to him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Just thought I'd bump this since Julian has been looking really nice on the court lately. He's been getting more PT and he appears to be really confident out there. Hitting jumpshots (has even hit a few 3 pointers), nice passer and looks to be a pretty nice defender. He really looks like he's worked on his game a lot since the beginning of the season. Hopefully he'll continue to improve.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A lot of people still consider Julian Wright a rookie and technically he still is. However by the end of the season like this he's not really a rookie anymore. I'm sure he's started to grasp some of the intricacies of the pro game by this late in the season. 

Julian Wright fits the profile of a player who might be able to turn things around even with a doghouse coach like Byron Scott. The other players that hadn't panned out under Scott didn't go to a school like Kansas and have the same caliber of coaching.

The only problem is when the Hornets make the playoffs...we're pretty much all rookies again seeing how Peja has the only legitimate playoff experience. Wright's minutes will probably be reigned in again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> A lot of people still consider Julian Wright a rookie and technically he still is. However by the end of the season like this he's not really a rookie anymore. I'm sure he's started to grasp some of the intricacies of the pro game by this late in the season.
> 
> Julian Wright fits the profile of a player who might be able to turn things around even with a doghouse coach like Byron Scott. The other players that hadn't panned out under Scott didn't go to a school like Kansas and have the same caliber of coaching.
> 
> *The only problem is when the Hornets make the playoffs...we're pretty much all rookies again seeing how Peja has the only legitimate playoff experience.* Wright's minutes will probably be reigned in again.


What do you consider 'legitimate' playoff experience? Getting to conference finals? Because a few guys on the team have been to the playoffs. No, they haven't been there as a team but a few of them have indeed been in the playoff position. CP is actually the only starter who hasn't had a taste of the playoffs. West was a rookie the last time the Hornets were in the playoffs. He got a little burn but not much but he did have a 'taste' of it to kind of know what to expect.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> What do you consider 'legitimate' playoff experience? Getting to conference finals? Because a few guys on the team have been to the playoffs. No, they haven't been there as a team but a few of them have indeed been in the playoff position. CP is actually the only starter who hasn't had a taste of the playoffs. West was a rookie the last time the Hornets were in the playoffs. He got a little burn but not much but he did have a 'taste' of it to kind of know what to expect.


I just consider playing considerable minutes on a regular playoff team. Peja really is the only one that fits that description. Other players have been in the playoffs, but not on teams that were expected to win their series. The West is so nuts this year who knows who is "supposed" to win a series anyway...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I just consider playing considerable minutes on a regular playoff team. Peja really is the only one that fits that description. Other players have been in the playoffs, but not on teams that were expected to win their series. The West is so nuts this year who knows who is "supposed" to win a series anyway...


ive gotta admit, bonzi wells was HUGE in the kings/spurs series a few years ago... even though the spurs handled them mightily, wells was a beast in pretty much all aspects. he looked to have a good statline tonight and could be a pretty good complimentary piece come playoff time.
edit- i had the sonics on my mind, sorry.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Julian even has the nerve to crack the Rookie Rankings top 10 in week 20. 








Last Week: The Next 10 | Drafted: 13
Just ask Yi and Sean, the Rookie Rankings are a lot about how you're doing in the present, not what you did in the past. Wright finally broke into the Hornets' rotation this month and New Orleans has benefitted greatly from it. His season averages might only be 3.8 points and 2.1 rebounds, but in the eight games he's played in March, Wright is putting up 10.6 points and 4.6 boards per game.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

I was pretty impressed with his game against Detroit. Wasn't a huge factor offensively but he was all over the place and his long arms interrupted several (usually) good passes. He definitely deserves more playing time.


----------

